# Reel mowing uphill



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

My front lawn is on a decent slope, maybe 25 degrees. Because the house is oriented E-W, if I mow across the slope the stripes are not really visible at all at any point from the road because the sun hits them perpendicular. So I have to mow up and down the slope at a slight angle. I see most of you using reel mowers have fairly flat yards, is using a reel mower feasible going up and down a slope like that? How heavy are those suckers, is it much worse than a self-propelled rotary?


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm new to mine and still learning but can definitely say it's more cumbersome than a self propelled rotary mower. That's not to say it's harder, just a lot heavier. I have a hill on the side of my house, albeit a small one (14 degrees using iPhone), and it will go up it without any issues. As far as how heavy, shipping weight on it was 246lbs (John Deere 220E).

I'm sure others have bigger slopes than that and could help you with how hard/easy it would do on that.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

25 degrees I think would be too steep for a greens mower with a rear roller plus their max HOC is normally under 1.25". You would want something with wheels to get traction but then the rear wheels don't stripe as well as a greens mower with a rear roller. I have a decent slope for my hell strip and I can't use my greens mower on it I have to resort to the TruCut.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, I'm at a point where my cool season lawn is pretty well off. PGR, fertilizer, fungicide, mow, everything is going like clockwork and I feel like the 3" cool season grass has been mastered. Might have some trouble with heat in the summer, but that's more of an operations thing. I guess I could maybe renovate and go for a darker cultivar, but it doesn't change the essence of what it is. So I'm looking ahead at how do I move on to the next level, what's the next challenge, and boy some(ok all) of the Bermuda lawns around here sure look nice. Low cut bluegrass sounds good too, but I can't sustain that in the summer. Kind of trying to get my ducks in a row before I make the leap.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure how to accurately measure my slope, but I had the same concerns. Even my HRR216 would slide a little on my front lawn. The TruCut would still leave some marks from slippage.

I used a Toro Flex21 and JD 220 on my front lawn and have found the lowest engine RPM to be the best way to overcome a slope. The slower rotation of the rear drum allows for better traction and control up the slope.

If I was to suggest a mower for a cool season lawn, it would be the 26 inch mowers. They typically allow a higher HOC .5-1.25), and have a dimpled rear drive drum for better traction.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I cut my front with a 20" TruCut. I'm not sure what degree the slope is but it's pretty significant. I know graduating to a greens mower is not for me because of this.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I cut my front with a 20" TruCut. I'm not sure what degree the slope is but it's pretty significant. I know graduating to a greens mower is not for me because of this.


The tree removal area is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

J_nick said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > I cut my front with a 20" TruCut. I'm not sure what degree the slope is but it's pretty significant. I know graduating to a greens mower is not for me because of this.
> ...


do you think that tree removal video could be a permanent sticky? :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hahaha. 
Yeah, the area I sodded is coming in nicely. It just needs a little sand. I use to absolutely hate mowing the front yard. Now I don't mind it as much without that tree.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Hahaha.
> Yeah, the area I sodded is coming in nicely. It just needs a little sand. I use to absolutely hate mowing the front yard. Now I don't mind it as much without that tree.


That hill is still crazy steep. Do you happen to know how much the angle is?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

J_nick said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha.
> ...


I'll have to give it a measure.

FYI the 27" TruCut handles the side to side in my front hill better than the 20". Not tons better but still better. No slippage hardly at all sound east/west. It much be the fact that it's heavier and has an extra tire on each side giving it better traction.


----------

